# More training footage from Japan



## Shicomm (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's some more footage from my training in Japan

[yt]pA0qb9cgRTo[/yt]

This was at a Shiraishi class @ the hombu dojo.

Enjoy


----------



## MJS (Nov 17, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for posting that! :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 17, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------

